# *pic* of our 8 baby buns



## Roll farms (Apr 21, 2011)

Mom is a broken black NZ, dad is a Californian....but the kits sure didn't take after him.  Pic taken today, on day 6, all 8 kits thriving.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2011)

........


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 21, 2011)

Just precious!

I love pictures!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Apr 21, 2011)

They are really cute. I had a hard time with our first meat rabbits as they were  colored lops. Kits were too cute and I had a hard time with what we were raising them for! I chose calis and NZ for that reason they all look alike.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 21, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I had a hard time with our first meat rabbits as they were  colored lops. Kits were too cute and I had a hard time with what we were raising them for! I chose calis and NZ for that reason they all look alike.


This is the reason we bought White Dorper sheep last year.  Our "Texas Barbado" sheep all look different and the thought of knowing who I was eating was TOO much.  The White Dorper should pretty much all look the same.  Time will tell if I can actually eat them.


----------



## dewey (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice -- congrats on the litter!


----------



## Tracey (Apr 22, 2011)

Awwww 

thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## bethany83 (Apr 22, 2011)

So pretty! Awwww, how fun, I cant wait till we get ours!


----------



## norcal (Apr 22, 2011)

So cute.   aaaaawwwww speckled.


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Apr 26, 2011)

Aww so cute


----------



## flemish lops (May 3, 2011)

cute!!


----------



## RayofHopeFarms (Aug 24, 2011)

Very Cute!!!


----------

